# Anyone know where to get a 6x3x3 ft aquarium ??



## mleadley (Oct 1, 2007)

What it says


----------



## The_Chosen_One (Apr 6, 2008)

hmm...could try a custom viv maker theres a few around a quick search should find some hopefully in your area but for the price they'll probably charge might be better to build yourself, will keep an eye out for one in classifieds for you as well: victory:


----------



## The_Chosen_One (Apr 6, 2008)

:blush:woops sorry just realized you want an aquarium not a viv!:blush:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

i woudl advise NDaquatics


----------



## htf666 (Jun 23, 2007)

Have you got big doors in your house? Remember the standard door is two feet six inches wide.Apologies in advance if you are aware of this.Harry


----------



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

Try B.O.S.S. Welcome To BossAquariums they specialise in building larger than average aquariums and if it's too big to fit through your door they will build it in situ.


----------



## wayne g (Mar 4, 2008)

as said....doors need to be wide enough or it's an on-site build.
i have used Welcome to Windsor Aquatics who are well respected in the marine fishkeeping industry.
tell him wayne from newbridge reccomended you if you use him!
: victory:


----------



## Paul_MTS (Mar 23, 2008)

another quote for windsor. they built a mates 9x6x3 tank.


----------



## Triangulum (Apr 30, 2006)

Paul_MTS said:


> another quote for windsor. they built a mates 9x6x3 tank.


I'd dread to think how much that cost.


----------



## Paul_MTS (Mar 23, 2008)

Yer he doesn't like remembering either!

It's an awesome sight though, nice to see big fish getting a proper tank.


----------

